# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Dự án Ariyana Beach Resort and Suite

## ailopdiu

Dự án Ariyana Beach Resort and Suite 
Sở hữu bất động sản nghỉ dưỡng với lợi ích 3 trong 1, cũng chính sách cam kết siêu lợi nhuận từ chủ đầu tư. Bạn là chủ nhân của căn hộ khách sạn Ariyana Beach Resort and Suite, tại sao bạn lại được hưởng lợi 3 trong 1, đó là: 
Thứ nhất, bạn có cơ hội sở hữu bất động sản với vị trí đắc địa và tiềm năng giá trị bất động sản gia tăng theo thời gian là rất cao, dự án sở hữu bãi biển Mỹ Khê, 1 trong 6 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh. 
Thứ hai, chủ đầu tư dự án là công ty cổ phần khách sạn và du lịch Thiên Thai cam kết thuê lại của chủ sở hữu căn hộ để đưa vào vận hành căn hộ dịch vụ khách sạn với tỷ suất lợi nhuận là 10%/năm trong 10 năm đầu tiên. Các năm tiếp theo sẽ tính theo tỷ lệ lợi nhuận thuần 80/20, nhưng luôn đảm bảo lợi nhuận ít nhất 12%/năm cho chủ sở hữu. 
Thứ ba, Chủ sở hữu sau khi cho Chủ đầu tư thuê lại căn hộ của mình, vẫn tiếp tục được Chủ đầu tư tặng 15 đêm miễn phí trên toàn hệ thống của Furama: Furama Resort; Furama Villa, Ana Mandara Eveson, An Lâm Ninh Vân Bay,… điều này có giá trị nhân văn rất cao cho bạn và gia đình có những kì nghỉ tuyệt vời bên nhau. 
Với một khoản đầu tư chỉ khoảng 500 triệu (tương đương 20% giá trị căn hộ) bạn đã được sở hữu căn hộ tại Ariyana Beach Resort and Suite; 80% còn lại ngân hàng HD Bank tài trợ và bảo lãnh với lãi suất 0% và ân hạn nợ gốc cho tới khi nhận nhà. Tuy nhiên, ngay sau khi nhận bàn giao nhà chủ sở hữu đã được nhận cam kết thuê lại của Chủ đầu tư. Khoản lãi suất cho thuê có thể bù đắp khoản chi phí phát sinh do vay ngân hàng. Vì vậy, bạn có thể hiểu chỉ với chi phí khoảng 500 triệu đồng, sau 10 năm căn hộ đã là của bạn mà không phải đóng thêm khoản chi phí nào khác. 
Bạn thấy đó, Dự án bất động sản nghỉ dưỡng hấp dẫn nhất thị trường Đà Nẵng chỉ có thể là Ariyana Beach Resort and Suite. Với nhưng chính sách ưu đãi, chúng tôi có thể ghi chú lại cho bạn như sau: 
* Chủ sở hữu chỉ đóng 20%, CĐT hỗ trợ lãi suất lên đến 80% đến lúc nhận nhà. 
* Miễn phí phạt trả nợ trước hạn. 
* Tặng 15 đêm nghỉ miễn phí cho KH và bạn bè trong hệ thống Ariyana. 
* Miễn phí 10 năm phí quản lý và phí bảo trì bất kể khách hàng có hay không tham gia chương trình cam kết cho thuê. 
* Khách hàng nhận cam kết cho thuê kể từ khi thanh toán đủ 95% ngay cả khi chưa bàn giao căn hộ, đảm bảo dòng tiền của Khách hàng sinh lời ngay. 
* Nội thất 5*, khách hàng không phải đóng thêm gói nội thất khi tham gia chương trình cho thuê. 
* Ưu đãi đặc biệt: Chiết khấu 4% giá trị căn hộ đối với căn hộ Studio và 6% giá trị căn hộ đối với căn hộ Suite. 
* Giá bán chỉ tỷ 2.4 tỷ/căn (Đã bao gồm VAT và nội thất rời 5 sao tiêu chuẩn quốc tế). 
Xin chân thành cảm ơn bạn đã đọc tin! 

bán chung cư điện lực - bán chung cư hei tower - chung cư hei tower

----------

